

Sounds of the Bodleian - Hooke
https://www.ox.ac.uk/soundsofthebodleian/#radcam

======
bshimmin
There should be a button you can press to make a librarian (or a recording of
a librarian) say, "Shhhh!", and/or tut disapprovingly.

~~~
pja
My librarian wife absolutely _hates_ this trope.

------
tux3
Well, it seems that they're playing a pre-recorded 26 minutes sound file [0].
I was really hoping it'd be live, too bad!

[0] : [https://cf-
media.sndcdn.com/xSJhDFub1Th1.128.mp3?Policy=eyJT...](https://cf-
media.sndcdn.com/xSJhDFub1Th1.128.mp3?Policy=eyJTdGF0ZW1lbnQiOlt7IlJlc291cmNlIjoiKjovL2NmLW1lZGlhLnNuZGNkbi5jb20veFNKaERGdWIxVGgxLjEyOC5tcDMiLCJDb25kaXRpb24iOnsiRGF0ZUxlc3NUaGFuIjp7IkFXUzpFcG9jaFRpbWUiOjE0Mjc1NjM0NDF9fX1dfQ__&Signature=vZG49DXIU4Eckec-i2vK-
jKEjyp6xQvtJxHmZQIWtN~KlG~muERYT0WhwS0y4Plk0T2rsI7m9~bRuAApWqLjkVjIPdvXv5aYbOmU~Qjsc7pUMPsBQtTguEplfdwd9vX5dt2HhdyG0t46LdZyuqEPx17fFquJX-
AqRIRFLPDsI47tDUVoICGKNijWuQak6GNiAKMBPH8KJZUf54PLNCx9qnPVl3b4cMU--
zBAjzQJcmLi8GZh2YhHy~yLv-
RN5x~7OGZG3zaO6iMw0z0UYfzP78Ifyc2ITn6ucX-33Rt9l0OJpDGSPi~Cmc8kRZb77BcUBSMerijqy5o7WSwMZAqJxw__&Key-
Pair-Id=APKAJAGZ7VMH2PFPW6UQ)

~~~
deutronium
Awh, that's a shame, I thought it was live

------
quinndupont
Does anyone know if this is live?

While this is admittedly strange, there's actually a pretty big market for
noise generators, and the thought that you are telematically sitting in the
Bodleian is very cool indeed.

~~~
quinndupont
The answer is here, it's basically a psychology experiment:
[https://medium.com/@Oxford_University/how-do-you-design-
the-...](https://medium.com/@Oxford_University/how-do-you-design-the-library-
of-the-future-22d9344e40f7)

